# My laptop is stolen! need assistance to track it.



## wii_zil

My HP Compaq Presario was stolen today from my locker at my workplace. I'm disgusted by whoever did this and looking forward to their termination by HR. I know there's a way to track a stolen laptop..how? Do I have to go to HP's website to report this...?
I need all your advices....!


----------



## wii_zil

^^^^^^^^


----------



## sobeit

unless you subscribed to a tracking service, it will be extremely difficult to trace.


----------



## bhahar84

Hi wii_zil!!

You might want to give a call to HP tech support number, and told the situation so that they can mark the product number and serial number of the system. If they can detect or track anything regarding your computer, they might be able to recover your laptop back :grin:


----------



## wii_zil

i don't even know the serial number and product. all i know is that it uses windows xp pro [laptop originally was xp home] how bout this? I have it's ip address, can i use that to track it? ..and any more way to trace it?


----------



## kungfujoe

I'm no genius (nor am I a worker) but unless I am mistaken, most ISPs (ie. Comcast) offer Dynamic IP addresses (meaning that they are variable, making it impossible to track)

If you have a static IP address, I don't know if that will make it any easier. Maybe it will, but I am no expert in this field. Hope this helps, and my condolences

KFJ


----------



## ebackhus

The only thing that's really static is MAC address as that's part of the hardware. Even that can be hard to track down.


----------



## wii_zil

does anyone know the number i can call to hp for assistance? i really need to track down this loser who not steals from me but everyone else too!


----------



## bhahar84

Hi wii_zil!!

You can call the HP Technical Team at this number: 

1-800-hpinvent (1-800-474-6836)

And tell them about your issue, they should able to pull up the records if you have registered in _hp.com or calling them before this_. See whether they can help you out :smile:


----------



## craigwatanabe

wii_zil said:


> i don't even know the serial number and product. all i know is that it uses windows xp pro [laptop originally was xp home] how bout this? I have it's ip address, can i use that to track it? ..and any more way to trace it?


Try going online everyday and pinging that IP address until it pings back. If that computer is used on the internet and you're on the internet at the same time you may be able to ping it. I know there are software out there that can track a computer's location via IP pinging. To ping your computer the easy way simply type in the IP address in your address bar and hit enter.

Hey it's worth a try.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Your ip adress is your internet providers adress (any computer you plug into yours internet will have it), and the computers ip will change when you plug it into a different internet

Unless you know your windows key (you can have microsoft deactivate it)

Or have a serial number it will be very hard to track.


----------



## wii_zil

ok i will call hp and tell them my issue but what worries me is that i didnt even register at hp

ok what software out there can track a computers location by location?....i have this computer which is using broadband and whenever i wanna used my laptop, i take out the wire connected to my desktop and plug it into my laptop so maybe both uses the same ip ..am i correct? ...so now im planning on pinging that ip hoping it will track my laptop.
ip address
subnet mask
defaulth gateway

this is whats shown on my laptop showing the ip, can i track it by using my desktops?

to 1 g0t 0wn3d, YEAH i know the windows key for my laptop so what shall i do next? [got the version of pro from my friend who gave me the windows key]


----------



## wii_zil

??????


----------



## bhahar84

You can give a call to Microsoft, and provide the windows activation number to them, see if them can do anything for you using the windows key there. At least they might be able to blocked the computer using that product key


----------



## wii_zil

number ?? email?


----------



## bhahar84

Try calling this number, Microsoft Support Customer Care *1-800-936-3500* (U.S. and Canada only) :grin:


----------



## deepak12pradhan

my laptop was stolen last friday could you tell mr how can i track my laptop? plz answer soon?


----------



## dai

the only way is if you have one of these tracking services installed
http://www.google.com/search?client...ity+tracking&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## wii_zil

um. i was completely in shock today ! here in my notebook contains the product key for the windows xp pro my laptop uses..i typed that in google and it came back saying in some website, it's a fake product key and that someone took those in some chinese forum!!.how can this be? ..i cant believe my freaken friend who i trust to fix my laptop would install that on my laptop..gah.i seriously need microsoft to deactivate this bogues product key right away!..


----------



## Technalogic

Laptop Tracking is possible if you activate it before being stollen. There is only ONE company in the world that offer this already built into the Bios, which means it cannot be deleted! Its already incourparated into a large % of laptops built in the last few years, meaning you already have it but don't know it. However to activate it you need to pay a yearly fee. 

The software enables you to:

Track/Blank/Recover/Audit/Setup Alerts & Recover Data remotely! 

The item can be bought from 35.59 for 1yr:-

[/URL]


----------

